# new shimao line



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ok i know that the new shimano reels are comming out july10th.
my question is, are the new magnesium casting reels comming out gunna be salt friendly or are they designed to target the bass fishers. i know the probs with magnesium and saltwater. has shimano figured out how to solve this in some way.

thanks: randall


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will tell you guys more on July 10th. Until then my lips are sealed


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Nice try Randall. LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm like a vault with armed guards


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well ya can't blame me for trying. being a huge shimano junky i am having withdrawels here and i haven't even used one yet. :headknock


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

*New Reels*

I think one of them will look something like this... An MG based on the Calais frame...

http://www.japantackle.com/Shimano/Shimano_MetaniumMG_MG7.htm

Looks pretty cool!!


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Speckwrangler said:


> I think one of them will look something like this... An MG based on the Calais frame...
> 
> http://www.japantackle.com/Shimano/Shimano_MetaniumMG_MG7.htm
> 
> Looks pretty cool!!


Interesting. Sure hope it doesn't cost that much though.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i think they will be more like this one. i love this link, its so interactive. if you could read japanese. just mouse the reel around and have a look.

http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/body/3D_new/meta/index-ie.html#top


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ok here it is july the 8th and my birthday is july 9th. i was thinking that it was strange that they should have the release of the new product on my birthday. hmmmm, something funny here. should i be checkin my mail, mabey looking for an e-mail????? lol. 

randall


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

2 days and counting


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

they actually come out tomorrow. it will just be the day after to find out unless you are at ICAST.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will post the pics on here tomorrow the day before the ICAST show starts


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm ready. Sounds like I may be about to buy 3 new reels and sell my 50 MG's!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> I will post the pics on here tomorrow the day before the ICAST show starts


 i haven't recieved an e-mail yet.sad2sm its my birthday dangit. :rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I know it sounds like i am beggin. lol. but it is a very strategic mind ploy to play on thier emotions. they decided to unleash the beast on my birthday, now they have to live with the fact that i will be psycologically effected the rest of my life. wondering if they did it on purpose trying to undermind my wife's spending spree. gone for days trying to find one and not allowed to come home without it.
i will miss her. :rotfl: 
randall


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

Im sure u already saw the reel Randall, but this is what I have seen of it.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Check the link below..

http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=18733&sid=fd10dfce866647e6df58f34ecc8bf6cf


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

alright it is the 10th, tell us about the new reel


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

So that Metanium is the new one i take it? How much?


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

How much for the Flippin' Core, and how soon in stores?


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

It is NOT the Metanium. As of now, this is the only link that divulges any information about the reel: http://tackletour.com/reviewshimanoelsalto.html

Read the review. They give lots of little clues that pretty much tell you the name of the reel is The Core, as the poster above me mentioned. They have a new rod coming out as well that I believe compliments the new reel. It's all in the review above.

As I understand it, this is not a redesign, this is not a japanese reel coming overseas, nothing of that nature.

It is a completely new reel in the Shimano lineup.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh, well look at that. I just checked the link and lo and behold, they have unblurred the pics. Up until today, the pics of the reel have been blurred out.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Went back and re-read it, went through it kind of fast earlier and didn't catch the details. Thanks man.

Freakin sweet! Now lets see some specs and prices.

Looks like Shimano is catering more towards the Gulf Coast w/their new and recent rods too.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote from TackleTour.com:
"For years anglers have been asking Shimano for a premium lightweight baitcast reel, one with a complete magnesium construction, something that really pushed the envelope and could run with the Daiwa TD-Z and now the Steez. Shimano is prepared to do just that with the introduction of two new Magnesium reels in a new series. Tackle junkies know all about the introduction of the Metanium Mg which has already been released in Japan, but the new US reel actually offers additional features!"

Bantam1,

Sounds like an awful lot of Mg in this little reel. Which we all know will make it CRAZY light but I'm sure the question that will be on everyone's mind is will this reel hold up on the Texas Coast? Is it even designed to be used in the salt?

The TackleTour article makes mention that this reel will compete with the Steez which the local Daiwa rep. told me does not belong anywhere near the saltwater.

Has Shimano taken any precautions to protect the finish of this reel for our applications here on the Gulf Coast? I can't wait to get my hands on one of the new combos.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The CORE is approved for use in salt water. I used my field test reel here in our salt water and I had zero corrosion problems. I will be posting all the specs here shortly so give me a few mintues to wake up and get in gear  It's almost 7am our time...yawn...lol!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

As one who unofficially collects Shimano baitcasters and puts them in a gun safe, I think this may cost me money.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> The CORE is approved for use in salt water. I used my field test reel here in our salt water and I had zero corrosion problems. I will be posting all the specs here shortly so give me a few mintues to wake up and get in gear  It's almost 7am our time...yawn...lol!


That's great news, can't wait to see the price, etc.

How much wade fishing do you do in California? Just curious if the conditions you put it through are similar to what we do to equipment when we're waste deep in salt water.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> That's great news, can't wait to see the price, etc.
> 
> How much wade fishing do you do in California? Just curious if the conditions you put it through are similar to what we do to equipment when we're waste deep in salt water.


That's a good question but regardless, if Shimano says the reel is approved for saltwater, that means they'll stand behind it with the warranty.

That's all I need to know.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Te.jas.on said:


> That's a good question but regardless, if Shimano says the reel is approved for saltwater, that means they'll stand behind it with the warranty.
> 
> That's all I need to know.


Yes but Shimano also approved the 50 mg for saltwater and last years problems with the Curado and Citica were blaimed on the harsh conditions found along our (Texas) Gulf Coast. They made good on all the reels, and that's why I buy Shimano but really wish they would do the R & D in our area, would be a great job too!

Don't get me wrong I still want one.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

From what i've been told Alex, they do have guys on the Texas Gulf Coast that do all sorts of 'R & D'. It could be mis-information but a guy i know that use to work at Bass Pro Shops told me that, he worked at the reel counter and was in touch w/Shimano guys all the time.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Alex3 said:


> Yes but Shimano also approved the 50 mg for saltwater and last years problems with the Curado and Citica were blaimed on the harsh conditions found along our (Texas) Gulf Coast. They made good on all the reels, and that's why I buy Shimano but really wish they would do the R & D in our area, would be a great job too!
> 
> Don't get me wrong I still want one.


They are progressively doing more and more R&D here in Texas. Take for example their new series of rods, the Cantar. Those were designed for specific uses on the Gulf Coast and tested here extensively. To my knowledge, this is the first product Shimano has ever made that was specifically designed for the Gulf Coast. So, we're seeing steps in the right direction.

Shimano sees the value of this market and I think we'll see this trend continue. It's tough to improve on a reel like the Curado though. Reels like the Mg and the CORE are sort of "icing on the cake". They might not be the perfect reels for the conditions we fish in but the buyer assumes that responsibility when he picks it up off the shelf. That's how I've always thought of it anyway.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We do plenty of R&D in your area, probably more than you know. We have several field testers and pro staff that use the prototypes to let us know what needs improvement. 


Trust me when I say most problems I see are from lack or maintenance (CH50MG excluded) and we changed the designs to fit your needs.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Ok...now that that is out of the way...were is the new info on the new reels? I am salivating to see this "core" and the specs on it. 

Looks like Dan posted this while I was typing. Thanks DAN!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=126727


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep it took me an hour and it is in 2 parts. Make sure you see both parts...


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

These are the pics from TackleTour's site. I'm hoping Bantam1 might have some better shots.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Aggieangler said:


> Ok...now that that is out of the way...were is the new info on the new reels? I am salivating to see this "core" and the specs on it.
> 
> Looks like Dan posted this while I was typing. Thanks DAN!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=126727


Oops... ditto!

Thanks Bantam!


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> We do plenty of R&D in your area, probably more than you know. We have several field testers and pro staff that use the prototypes to let us know what needs improvement.
> 
> Trust me when I say most problems I see are from lack or maintenance (CH50MG excluded) and we changed the designs to fit your needs.


Don't get me wrong guys I've been very happy wih my Shimanos since I switched and don't plan on going back. My comment was made from info I got from a customer service rep. when I requested the Curado fix last year and he told me that the problem appeared isolated to the Texas Gulf Coast and that the reel had done superbly in their testing on the Pacific Coast. Again the issue was resolved and I never encountered the aforementioned problem. Great job!!!

Also I forgot about the Cantar ad I saw. Been so long since I got my last saltwater fishing mag that I'm going through withdrawl out here. 3 weeks left and then off to SPI and I'll be buying either a Curado 100dsv or 50 mg for my new Laguna waiting at home.

Sorry if I came off sounding harsh on Shimano, was not my intention.:cheers:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not at all I just wanted to let you know that we do test in your area and we do a lot of it


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

how does one become a field tester for Shimano Bantam????? very interested in doing that!!


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

Nepotism I'd imagine.LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You have to send a resume to the product development team and hope that a current one passes away or retires to take the spot...


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL....I will hope for retires then....out of those two choices. I wouldn't expect that these spots are easy to come by!


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

wow, and I bet there is a waiting list for the replacements...oh well I can dream on..


----------

